# Urgent - 2017 sentra: When is full tank?



## bmninada (Jan 28, 2018)

My car has just 1400 miles. However when full tank says 344 miles before empty in dash. The dash's fuel gauge pointer is at exact "1" when cutoff to gas happens. 
Is this normal or usually (like I have seen in almost all cars) when filling up the gauge goes beyond "1" and stops somewhere (a little bit) above "1". Also, I believe considering its 2017 SV and combined city/highway is 32 as per specs the default full tank reading should be 422 or 423 miles. 
Please advise.


----------



## bmninada (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow - no one?


----------

